# Beginner - Just bought my first bike



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello all! 

I just recently purchased my first road bike ever, I have been riding the last 3 months on a hybrid Fuji 3.0 which was nice and comfy but I needed an upgrade.

I purchased the Felt F5 2011 and went out for my first ride and it was FUN/nerve racking.
Oh course when I went out for my first ride it was on and off downpours and I was going up and down Central Park with the small puddles piling up and I wasn't sure what am I suppose to do in certain situations. Of course it wasn't and ideal day to take it for a joy ride but did 15miles in under and hours and was cautions when it came down hard, or if i was near a turn or puddle.

I'll post a pic of my bike later on this week but for now, I haven't added anything onto the bike as of now, no water bottles no pumps, nada. Also the regular pedals as per employee at the store requested I should ride the bike for a couple of week before I get the clips.

Can anyone give me any input on what is needed to ride on an average run?
I just bought these items so far and have not installed:
1) Topeak Road Morph G Bike Pump with Gauge
2) Camelbak Podium Big Chill 25 oz Bottle
3) Bicycle Carbon looking Aluminum Bottle Cage

Where is the best place to by clothing gear for a ride? I do own the padding shorts but I would like to get at least one uniform. I usually just use my regular running gear clothing for my bike rides. 

Also what kind of shoes/clips should I start looking into? 
The only other gadget I have that I've attached to the bike is the Garmin 800 since i'm a Garmin junkie from my daily running, had the forerunner 305, 405cx and now 610.

EDIT: "I also noticed that when I do rides over 10mi I noticed my right foot in the toes usually goes numb during the ride, I usually just push through it and it could be caused by not having the right footing on the pedal but can anyone give me any tips what I am doing wrong?"

Thanks again for all the input all and WOOOOHOOOOO, I got a new bike


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

You need tubes and tire levers and a seat bag to put it in. You can use your jersey pocket, but that gets annoying.

They usually call the uniform a "kit" if you want matching stuff. I dont care if it matches. I only care it's clean. LOL

Performance has some decent and reasonably price things.

As for you numb toes, it's probably the shoe fit. As for shoes, go try on a bunch and get the best ones your budget allows. Specialized and a few others make road/mtb shoe cleat combos. I think the Spec shoes are $120. 

You can look at SPD mtb pedals to start. They are the easiest to get in and out of. Do practice by leaning up against a pole and unclipping the first few times. It hurts to fall over sideways when you are not moving.

Have fun and ride a lot!!


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ziscwg,

Thanks for all the input you have provided. 

Below I posted a pic of my bike after my first ride.

Do I need to upgrade the tires right away? (I love the white on them)

Edit: "Uchh says I need 4 more post to upload a pic. Will have one shortly."


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm new like you. I got a Felt Z85. I rode about 100 miles before my salesperson let me come back for shoes and clip less pedals. When I got them, I went with Specialized shoes and Shimano 105 pedals. The pedals have been a breeze to learn and 60 miles on them and I'm pretty comfortable. 

As for the shoes...you need to try a few different brands on. They all fit a bit differently. Shimano shoes were too wide for my foot. The Sidi shoes felt like they would fit well, but they didn't have my size; only one size too small. In the Specialized shoe, I needed one that ratcheted to get it tight enough across the top so my heel didn't slip. It was just a matter of trying several on.

Happy Riding!


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

One more thing - I would take my drivers license with me on longer rides. After getting to the airport last week and realizing I left my license in my seat bag, I promptly ordered a RoadID. (FYI - you can get through airport security with a bunch of people verifying your identity and a Costco card)

And ride those tires until you wear them out.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

jpaschal01,

I agree with you that I have to try on different brands.

For example, when I run a lot, I tried the regular brands, Nike, Rebook, ect.... then when I got serious into running I got fitted shoes. I tried on every brand possible and nothing seems to fit me perfect until I tried on the Brooks Trance 9. Brooks for some odd reason runs a bit narrow which is how my foot is because if the shoe is to wide like you mentioned above, my foot moves around when I run and I get mad blisters after. 

Thanks for the idea.

Here is my pic for the bike. Hope you all enjoy and have fun with the Z85.









View image: IMG 20110817 00069


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm also a Brooks running shoe guy. Definitely try Sidi shoes and I'm betting Specialized would be ok, but you may need the ratchets also.


----------



## azhu (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice bike! =]


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I also forgot to mention. The last time I went on a really long ride it was 35miles and I took my Camelbak Octane LR (awesome hydro pack) I use it for my runs over 12mi plus. It holds everything so well and very comfortable. So I used it for my ride and it didn't bother me at all.

CamelBak® - NEW! 2011 Octane LR™

My question is, I rarely see bikers carry these hydo packs on their long runs. Is it because they use that little holder or they keep their stuff in their backs?


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice bike. Am looking at an F5 or F75 myself 

Look at the Shimano A530 SPD pedals (popular beginners clipless) or some Look Keo Classic or Max pedals.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm pretty new too...less than 2 months. For pedals, I went with Look Keo Classics (try ebay). Very similar to shimano 105. Probably can't go wrong with either. Did not take long to get used to them.

Nashbar has some good prices on jersey's. Don't worry too much about clothing...whatever works for you.

Lastly, be sure to read as much as you can, there is a lot of good info on the website.


----------



## douginwa (Jun 22, 2009)

on the pedals I progressed from toe cages to SPD's to SPD SL's. So far so good. Only one tip-over with the SPD's first time out.

Have got fitted to your bike? When you graduate to clipless, the alignment of the cleats can have an effect on your foot comfort. I went a year and a half before getting properly fitted and it made a world of difference comfort wise and I seemed to gain about 1.5 - 2 mph in average speed without additional effort.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. Once I get my racks for the water bottle and pump will post new pics.

Can anyone recommend a good seat bag to look into compared to riding with my Camelbak Octane LR?

What about a car rack? I need to get one for my vehicle. What do you guys own or recommend? Or its hard to recommend something depending on the vehicle you have? I would like to move the bike rack from car to car. We own a Infinity G37 and BMW 335 so I would like to get one where I can use it between the cars.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Nothing fancy, but works well for me. Sure there are lots of other options too.

Amazon.com: Topeak Aero Wedge Pack with Buckle (Medium): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I get my bike jerseys from Pricepoint --- just their housebrand jerseys for general riding.

Shorts = LBS.

Most items = LBS...

Car rack? I use a roof rack.... but many people go with the trunk rack route.


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

arods3 said:


> What about a car rack? I need to get one for my vehicle. What do you guys own or recommend? Or its hard to recommend something depending on the vehicle you have? I would like to move the bike rack from car to car. We own a Infinity G37 and BMW 335 so I would like to get one where I can use it between the cars.


for the car rack, go to the websites for Thule, Saris, and Yakima and put your vehicle in their rack finders and see which racks will fit both vehicles. I found that the Thule racks tend to fit more vehicles that the other two and they were the only one that made a rack that would fit both of our vehicles (GMC Acadia and Acura TL).

I ended up with the Thule Raceway 3 Bike (9002). It is their higher end model...decided to spend the extra because I liked the cables that it uses to attach and the internal ratcheting system it uses to tighten it down by turning knobs. So many of them use typical nylon straps. 

If it fits and you only need to carry one bike, the Saris Solo is a great value prices option.


----------



## Wilesthing (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, congrats on the new bike. Looks sweet! :thumbsup:

I'm a new rider as well and I've been carrying CO2 cartridge and nozzle, tire levers, tube and $5 in a wedge, and my phone in my jersey. Seems to cover everything I should reasonably need in most circumstances.

One thing I've done that might be a good idea...practice changing tubes a couple of times before having to actually do it on the side of the road. I haven't had a flat yet, but I've done a few in my basement just taking the tube out and putting it back in for practice and I feel pretty confident that I'll be able to do it in 5-6 minutes when the real need arises.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

jpaschal01 said:


> One more thing - I would take my drivers license with me on longer rides. After getting to the airport last week and realizing I left my license in my seat bag, I promptly ordered a RoadID. (FYI - you can get through airport security with a bunch of people verifying your identity and a Costco card)
> 
> And ride those tires until you wear them out.


Carry your passport as a back up even domestically. What happens if you are somewhere and your wallet gets lost or stolen. With you passport, you can get home. Or in your case, get there. Just a thought


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really excited about the bike and getting into the biking world. I need to learn all of these terms ect... Like how do I teach myself to change tubes, I'm assuming there is a YouTube video on this. Also I need to find more times to ride.

I run 5 times a week and Crossfit 3-4 times a week. When I do that I can barley move by the end of the week and i think I'm over exercising. I just got to get into a good schedule like bike twice a week and run 4 times a week and Crossfit 2-3 times a week.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

arods3 said:


> I also forgot to mention. The last time I went on a really long ride it was 35miles and I took my Camelbak Octane LR (awesome hydro pack) I use it for my runs over 12mi plus. It holds everything so well and very comfortable. So I used it for my ride and it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> CamelBak® - NEW! 2011 Octane LR™
> 
> My question is, I rarely see bikers carry these hydo packs on their long runs. Is it because they use that little holder or they keep their stuff in their backs?


Nice rig................White tires............well, now grey tires. Replace them right away? That's up to you. If you feel you are getting too much road vib, you can go to 25c tires and run them at 5-10 lbs less. I personally don't care much for the colored tires. I go for function first. Although, my winter tire come only in green stripe (Vittoria Open Pave). It's great on the wet and since it's winter, near Christmas, the green tire on my red bike make me look festive!!!

Why no hydration packs on the road? Because we like our backs cool on the road. If you need more water than 2 bottles. Put a 3rd in your jersey middle pocket. You can go 4 with a triathlon bottle set up on the rear of your seat. Profile Design has one. Honestly, I have never used for that I can remember. What I do is plan a route that has a park or something with a water fountain and refill. 

Carry the rest of your stuff in a seat pack.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Nike bike. Felt makes some of the best looking bikes IMO.

That Topeak wedge is the best one I've used so far out of 4 (Cannondale, 2 Transits, Topeak). It fits a decent amount and also can expand to hold more if needed. I have a set of tire levers, a patch kit or tube, $10, a small multitool, my ID, and blackberry in my wedge and it fits fine. I usually just wear an under armour-type shirt so I can't take advantage of jersey pockets.

Two water bottle cages and a mini pump on the frame should be good. Typical assumption is one bottle of water per hour, more or less obviously based on factors but that is a good starting point. 

At some point go clipless and also get a computer with cadence. Cateye Astrale or Sigma 1609 are nice and around 30 bucks. The cadence function is a nice to have and I think helps a beginner stay away from the bad habit of sitting in too low of a gear and mashing away. 

FYI - I just bought a road bike a month or so ago after mtb for a couple of years.

Aside from that, go ride.


----------



## EnderWiggin (Aug 13, 2011)

I just got my first road bike a couple of weeks ago, went straight to the 105 pedals. Was nervous as he** the first time. My dealer said to unclip not 30 feet before you're going to stop, but maybe 50 yards the first few times. He said that he also set them to release really easy. I've put 150 miles or so on the new ride and I had no reason to be nervous about the pedals. So easy, just have to think ahead a little.

Oh, and you're going to discover some new pain points in your rear side. I'm told it gets better...I'm still waiting...and wincing a little


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

bdok said:


> Nothing fancy, but works well for me. Sure there are lots of other options too.
> 
> Amazon.com: Topeak Aero Wedge Pack with Buckle (Medium): Sports & Outdoors


I concur with the above. My son and I have 4 of these Topeak Aero Wedge Packs bags between us and really like them. They come in 5 different sizes so you have plenty of size choices. All 4 of ours are the Medium size as bdok linked and we find the medium to be the ideal size for us. There are also 2 different mounting options - regular snap buckle straps or the "QuickClick" mounting system that costs about $5 more. 

We have a couple of the "QuickClick" mounts. It is a good idea and makes removal and installation a little quicker and simpler. It also lets you easily move the seat packs from one bike to another if you have multiple bikes. You must mount part of the mount clip to your seat rails. I have found the "QuickClick" mounts to fit some seats better than others. Because of this, I would probably buy the basic snap buckle strap mount and save $5.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was to excited about reading all these post and I went ahead and bought a jersey to match my bike.

Amazon.com: Louis Garneau Equipe Jersey - Short-Sleeve - Men's: Sports & Outdoors LG WHITE
Amazon.com: Louis Garneau Equipe Short - Men's: Sports & Outdoors LG WHITE

It has the red, black and white. to match the bike. Next step is a bike rack.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget (Aug 19, 2011)

What made you decide to switch over to a road bike?


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well I wasn't an regular biker at all not even on my hybrid, I only road that about 3 times tops
Just I wanted to get into a different sport and biking seemed like it was fun because you do have speed and that gets your adrenaline kicking. I was once on a motorcycle and with the wind blowing around you it felt the same way a road bike.


----------



## biker_on_a_budget (Aug 19, 2011)

I hear ya! Awesome!


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just finished my 2nd bike ride in CP at 13Mi. I wasn't feeling it today and I my right toe was border line getting numb again. First time my chain fell off for switching the gears wrong (crossing). Thank god I recall how to put the chain back on. (turned the bike upside down on the grass and fixed it) I was surprised with it being nice out compared to the last run in heavy rain I would preform much better but I was a 1 mph slower indicating that I was just tired for the day. I gotta now rest up for my 15mile run over the weekend.

I got my water-bottle, wb holder and pump in the mail. Will put it on next week and show updates.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

What abut traveling cases? Does anyone own any?
A few friends recommended me the.....
Trico Iron Case & 699 Round Trip Bike Case


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey Arods im also in NYC and ride in central park. A good measure of your timing there comes from the New York Cycle Club:

Rides | NYCC.org

Time yourself on a 4 lap ride in the central park loup. At a pace you can maintain comfortably then go to that page and measure your total time. It will give you your average and where you land. When i did this challenge 4 months ago i came in at 1:30-1:38 or 16 MPH. Mind you i should have done this early in the morning and not mid day with all the traffic lol


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

heybrady said:


> Nike bike. Felt makes some of the best looking bikes IMO.
> 
> That Topeak wedge is the best one I've used so far out of 4 (Cannondale, 2 Transits, Topeak). It fits a decent amount and also can expand to hold more if needed. I have a set of tire levers, a patch kit or tube, $10, a small multitool, my ID, and blackberry in my wedge and it fits fine. I usually just wear an under armour-type shirt so I can't take advantage of jersey pockets.
> 
> ...


His Garmin edge 800 has cadence so he is covered there.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I am going to look into this and try it out.
Have you retried the 4 lap test to see how much you improved.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Thank you for the info. I am going to look into this and try it out.
> Have you retried the 4 lap test to see how much you improved.


Nope unfortunately with mother nature deciding to rain on the weekends and me being away on vacation i haven't had time to get out there. Although i have been able to get out on some greenway rides for an hour or so. Just went from canal street up to the GWB in 35 minutes. Pretty decent considering all the damn traffic on that west side greenway lol I also did a lap around manhattan two weeks ago. That was really fun.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Last night I ran around the whole lower Manhattan, it was really nice since I never got to do it. From west side and 90th, down around south ferry and up east side till 86th st. East side is so ghetto, reminds me of old Brooklyn. 15Mi in total.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Last night I ran around the whole lower Manhattan, it was really nice since I never got to do it. From west side and 90th, down around south ferry and up east side till 86th st. East side is so ghetto, reminds me of old Brooklyn. 15Mi in total.


Ha! The one knock i have on riding on the east side is that the greenway isnt as defined. Very patchy out there. You should do a whole lap  Here is a map of my ride:

Lap Around Manhattan and then some. in New York, NY | Bike Map | MapMyRIDE

I completed it and then kept going.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow that looks like a lot of fun. When I'm better at my longer distance rides I will go for a test run.
Distance - 15Mi (51st) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Wow that looks like a lot of fun. When I'm better at my longer distance rides I will go for a test run.
> Distance - 15Mi (51st) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details


Yup you get to see a totally different side of the city! Man i wish i had my Garmin 800 for that one! Purchased it soon after. 

Thats nice round about ride you did. Trust me doing the lap around isnt tough at all. Especially once you start going up the east side. So many lights to stop at and get your breath 

I actually did the TD Bank Tour of 42 miles in may. That was great! Im looking to do the Escape from New York ride:

Escape New York | NYCC.org

Ill do 50 on that one since the week before that on the 18th im registered for the NYC Century tour. That will be my first century. 

NYC Century Bike Tour: September 18th, 2011 | Bike for Better Biking!

Lots of rides around NYC to do


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah your right! The whole west side was fine, no lights and then the second you get to the east side your dodging people in left and right on very narrow pathways, not good lighting at night, cracked roads. Then when you hit first avenue and you hit a street where you have to wait and you stop for 5-10 seconds it kills and throws you off rhythm to restart running.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Yeah your right! The whole west side was fine, no lights and then the second you get to the east side your dodging people in left and right on very narrow pathways, not good lighting at night, cracked roads. Then when you hit first avenue and you hit a street where you have to wait and you stop for 5-10 seconds it kills and throws you off rhythm to restart running.


Yup but if your at a 20 mile mark that point it is a welcomed pace lol I usually use the lights to eat some Cliff bloks and drink some water.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know its getting to the end of the riding season so I dont know how much more i'll be able to ride, do a lot of people ride in the fall?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> I know its getting to the end of the riding season so I dont know how much more i'll be able to ride, do a lot of people ride in the fall?


Of course! You can ride all the way through november. Just buy the warmer riding clothing and you can keep on riding! December-February is the time i stop riding. For that you can get a trainer for indoor use. Pick up a trainer tire and keep your legs going indoors during that time period


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I tried to do the 4 laps in CP this morning and wow did I fail. I was dying in my second lap and I was thinking I would take a 2-5min break and do the last two laps and I thought that wasn't really fair to run the test that way for 4 laps. Will try back another time.

Cycle - 11.75Mi (7th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details 2 laps


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> I tried to do the 4 laps in CP this morning and wow did I fail. I was dying in my second lap and I was thinking I would take a 2-5min break and do the last two laps and I thought that wasn't really fair to run the test that way for 4 laps. Will try back another time.
> 
> Cycle - 11.75Mi (7th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details 2 laps


It def is not easy! A couple of tips after looking at your ride:

1- Try to bring up your cadence. It averaged 71. Aim for 90-100. This means drop a gear or two down. This way your exerting less effort. Trust me it will work wonders for you!
2- Coast a bit. Central park has sections (specifically in the north east end) where you can coast down long stretches. Save your legs you will need them for the those hills at the north portion of the park and going down the west side.
3- Low gears on those hills. Aim for the cadence and drop down to your lowest set. Remember its 4 laps. So you need to conserve energy as much as you can.
4- Drink water every 15-30 minutes. You want to drink it before you need it. If you drink it when you need it then its too late. 
5- Good meal before the 4 laps. Try to have a good meal an hour before going out for the 4 laps. This way you have the fuel to power you through all 4 without stopping. 
6- Have fun and aim to finish! I know it could be tempting to hit the high gears and go really fast but its a marathon and not a sprint. Save your legs and if you want go all out in the last lap and a half.

Like the site mentioned its about a sustainable pace. I hope these tips help!


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes thank you for all that input, I will take everything into consideration on my next ride which should be Thursday or Friday.

So when I get to a down hill part I should rest my legs?
I read somewhere that when your at a hill the last 20% you should pick up your pace.
Thanks for the advise about the water intake, I never thought of it like that.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Yes thank you for all that input, I will take everything into consideration on my next ride which should be Thursday or Friday.
> 
> So when I get to a down hill part I should rest my legs?
> I read somewhere that when your at a hill the last 20% you should pick up your pace.
> Thanks for the advise about the water intake, I never thought of it like that.


Yup that last part is correct. When you are about at the last 1/4 of the hill going down you should look to start pedaling. Shift into a gear in which you can get that cadence up to 90. This way when you hit the flat your powering past the hill. But you should rest your legs as much as you can on the downhill. Central park has long stretches which your legs will thank you for.

On the uphill portion i speed up when approaching a hill. This way my momentum takes me up. As this is happening i also lower my gear in anticipation of my pedaling power on the hill. It sounds complicated but trust me once you start doing it enough you will just know how far down to shift in order to maintain speed up the hill. Once your approaching the top of the hill i usually shift up. At this point the climb of the hill is starting to level out a bit. With the shift up and your pedaling you will power over the top of the hill and create a great swing over it. Racers do it like that. Then save your legs on the downhill as much as you can.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I feel like I want to go out right now and test out these tips but I will wait 3 days....


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> I feel like I want to go out right now and test out these tips but I will wait 3 days....


Yup just rest a bit and then go back out into the fun!


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh and one more advice get your clip in shoes and pedals. Riding for a month or so should be enough time to get acclimated to your bike. Clips will make pedaling much more efficient as right now your just hammering down on the pedal. Once clipped in you can focus on doing circles with your pedaling stroke. You will propel the bike forward as you life your leg. That is a lot of wasted energy your not using by not being clipped in. My GF says all the time that i make cycling look easy as it just looks like im pedaling very smooth with no effort. That is all because im focused on the rotations of my legs. Trust me being clipped in is a big performance boost. And if your scared of tipping over dont worry it has happened to everyone more than once lol


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hahaha. I hope you have a saved picture of toppling over, good for memories, unless you have a bruise to show for it.

I,m going to hit up a store or two and try on a lot of shoes and some info that people recommended earlier. Is REI known to be a good cuddling store?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Hahaha. I hope you have a saved picture of toppling over, good for memories, unless you have a bruise to show for it.
> 
> I,m going to hit up a store or two and try on a lot of shoes and some info that people recommended earlier. Is REI known to be a good cuddling store?


Personally i only go to bicycle habitat. They have treated me exceptionally good there. 

Funny story the first time i tipped over i was talking to my friend. I had my iphone head seat on (only the right ear keeping the left year so i can hear around me). I tipped slowly to my left side and he didn't even know it happened! I told him and he said he hear nothing. lol Practice at home a lot leaning up against a wall with your hand clipping in and out. Eventually it becomes second nature. Word of the wise dont wait until you get to an intersection to clip out. You should clip out before that just like you break before getting to the intersection. I see people wait until they have a complete stop almost. Then wonder why they fall over lol


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I secretly hide in the bushes in CP and look out for newbies like me to see how they topple over. Worth more then a movie stub. Hahaha


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Just plain evil! hahaha!


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just went for another ride of course it rains on me again. This time I did it on the west side so more flat ground, I wasn't pushing hard at all. Only at mile 8 i turned it up a notch and then mile 9 cool down and i did that for the next 8 miles to get a feel for it.

I added on the water bottle and carbon holder that matched my bike so it looks slick. Will post pics another day.

Yet again my toe keep on getting numb i'm not sure if its because i have those pedals, maybe the clips will help it.

Can someone explain to me how to get to a higher Candace. Every time I try to cycle on the lower gears it just doesn't feel comfortable. Today I have my PR in average Cadence at 72, not saying much but better then before.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

You will develop the ability to pedal faster as you increase strength and stamina. Truthfully, 72 is not terrible. If you can get that up to 80 or so you shouldnt have anything to worry about. Unless that 80 rpm is in the low ring and you are going 8mph. haha. j/k, hopefully.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

*72*

keep riding and that 72 will go up. soon enough it'll be 90-100. Keep up the good work


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Just went for another ride of course it rains on me again. This time I did it on the west side so more flat ground, I wasn't pushing hard at all. Only at mile 8 i turned it up a notch and then mile 9 cool down and i did that for the next 8 miles to get a feel for it.
> 
> I added on the water bottle and carbon holder that matched my bike so it looks slick. Will post pics another day.
> 
> ...


As everyone mentioned just keep biking. You will increase the strength of your legs and thus your cadence will rise!  If your toe is going numb it could be a fitting issue.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

arods3 said:


> Just went for another ride of course it rains on me again. This time I did it on the west side so more flat ground, I wasn't pushing hard at all. Only at mile 8 i turned it up a notch and then mile 9 cool down and i did that for the next 8 miles to get a feel for it.
> 
> I added on the water bottle and carbon holder that matched my bike so it looks slick. Will post pics another day.
> 
> ...


The numb toes and low cadence might be related, and there could be contributing factors as well. 

Rather than tack onto this one, why not start a new thread mentioning both issues, including some specifics (pedals used, when the numbness occurs and specifically where).


----------



## misterha (Aug 17, 2011)

arods3 said:


> I secretly hide in the bushes in CP and look out for newbies like me to see how they topple over. Worth more then a movie stub. Hahaha


Oh man that reminds me when I first got spd pedals, I unclipped my right foot but leaned to the left....I had no idea why I did that but definitely felt embarrassed, thank god no one was around


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread...maybe someone already mentioned it....but sometimes your NUMB TOES just comes from the straps being too tight. Your feet often will swell slightly as you get into your ride mileage and you might need to loosen a strap(s).

**


----------



## EnderWiggin (Aug 13, 2011)

From newbie to newbie, I had the cadence issue as well. At first, I was just mashing the pedals because I loved how the road bike had so much speed! I stopped worrying about speed and worried more about cadence. Try to get to 90 or so and then it kind of becomes a habit. What I've found is I don't get nearly as gassed. Your lungs eventually catch up after a few rides. You can go a lot longer. My speed might have suffered a bit in the beginning, but this is a long race, I'd rather learn to do it correct and slow at first, then speed up.

Come to think of it, I had the numb toe issue but now that my cadence is up, the numbness is much better. I need to wiggle my toes every once in a while, no big deal.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

EnderWiggin said:


> From newbie to newbie, I had the cadence issue as well. At first, *I was just mashing the pedals *because I loved how the road bike had so much speed! I stopped worrying about speed and worried more about cadence. Try to get to 90 or so and then it kind of becomes a habit. What I've found is I don't get nearly as gassed. Your lungs eventually catch up after a few rides. You can go a lot longer. My speed might have suffered a bit in the beginning, but this is a long race, I'd rather learn to do it correct and slow at first, then speed up.
> 
> Come to think of it,* I had the numb toe issue but now that my cadence is up, the numbness is much better*. I need to wiggle my toes every once in a while, no big deal.


Exactly. Fit issues are commonly a combination of factors (thus my suggestion he start a new thread), but your comments are why I posted that the OP's cadence and fit issue may be related. 'Mashing' means pressure on every downstroke where spinning means a lighter feel on the pedals, so less chance of forefoot discomfort. 

Depending on where specifically the discomfort is and whether or not it's both feet matters, but a good start would be building up cadence (a computer w/ cadence is highly recommended) and (as Erion mentioned) loosening the fasteners a little.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

Havn't been able to give an update since I was freakently been injuring myself via running.
last two rides I got my Cadence up from averaging 70bpm up to 85bpm and last one average 90bpm with 18miles in total.

Cycle - 18.22Mi (9th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details
Cycle - 18.51Mi (10th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> Havn't been able to give an update since I was freakently been injuring myself via running.
> last two rides I got my Cadence up from averaging 70bpm up to 85bpm and last one average 90bpm with 18miles in total.
> 
> Cycle - 18.22Mi (9th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details
> Cycle - 18.51Mi (10th) by arods3 at Garmin Connect - Details


I think your doing great progress here! Keep it up. That last one is looking really good! Maybe one day i can join you one of your sprints


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

vipergts said:


> I think your doing great progress here! Keep it up. That last one is looking really good! Maybe one day i can join you one of your sprints


I was aiming to do 4 laps but when I started out and I was pushing hard I knew I couldn't keep up the same pace for the 4th lap but I had it in me. 

Would love to go out on a ride.


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Your doing a good job man. The pace you were pushing was pretty up there for central park. Just remember to go for the 4 lap time trial at a pace you can sustain. This way if you want to join a group ride at CCNY you will have a realistic gauge of what a comfortable pace if for you. Judging from your avg HBP seems you were right where you want to be. Cadence looked good as well. Just keep hydrating as much as you can. Eventually you will increase your stamina over time.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

If i would purchase the SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon which clips do I have to buy with it? 
SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

What cleats you buy, totally depends on what pedals you have. Do you already have clipless pedals? Most of the time, cleats come with pedals.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

worry about the cleats after purchasing the pedals, if you get the pedals new they will most likely come with cleats, so don't waste $ on purchasing cleats before pedals.
Decide on the pedals that you would most be comfortable with and easy to get in and out of. I use xtr mtb spd pedals as they are the most comfortable for me and easiest to get out of. and i can move them to my mtb as well. Don't wear those fancy shoes on the trail though. hahaha


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

arods3 said:


> If i would purchase the SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon which clips do I have to buy with it?
> SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


Some good information already provided to you but you have to decide what you want in a pedal and what you want in a shoe as well. I went with MTB shoes because i needed to walk around the city after getting off my bike (up 5 flights of stairs and into the subway as well) cant really do that in road shoes without eventually falling on your face lol. Once you know what kind of shoe you want then go for the pedal that fits that shoe and fits what you want. Me? I hated any pedal which wouldnt let me clip in fast. Some require you to flip them over to the clip in section. I hated that. So i went with a pedal from shimano that allows me to clip in on both sides. Like others have said. Choose the shoe that works for you and the pedal that works for want. 

My setup:

Sidi Dominator 5:

Sidi America Mountain

Pedals: Shimano
Deore XT SPD Pedals

Shimano Deore XT SPD Pedals - Bicycle Habitat, NYC's favorite bike store

Now you might be wondering MTB shoes on a road bike? All preference. I needed to be able to go up and down stairs in NYC so MTB shoes were a great compromise. Once i move out to the suburbs i will go with road shoes. One thing you will notice is how many people actually have MTB shoes on road bikes in NYC. Quite a few.

So its up to you and what your preferences are. A good bike shop will help you out. Bicycle habitat was a great in aiding me with selecting a great shoe and then selecting the pedal to go with it based on what i wanted.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

arods3 said:


> If i would purchase the SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon which clips do I have to buy with it?
> SIDI Genius 5 Pro Carbon Black - Zappos.com Free Shipping BOTH Ways


My advice is to_* not*_ order shoes online. Shoe sizes/ widths vary between brands/ models, and like helmets and saddles are personal preference, so what works for one individual is a torture device to another. 

Visit LBS's, ask them to explain the basic differences between mtn and road shoes (along with what pedals would be compatible for both) try some on (with cycling socks) and decide based on your riding style/ needs.


----------



## Fireman aponte (Oct 10, 2011)

I see walmart sells shorts and jerseys in the bike section


----------



## Fireman aponte (Oct 10, 2011)

Hope you enjou your new bike


----------



## KHRONOS_13 (Oct 15, 2011)

nice bike, i am also about to buy my first road bike. enjoy


----------



## Leighton (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

I am a newbie as well! I just picked up my first road bike Friday (Scott s40) and took it for about a 12 mile ride saturday, and i cant MOVE. lol. I don't know if it was my seat position, or just the fact that I was not wearing the proper shorts, but lets just say I'm sore in places you dont want to be sore in. 

I know they say your cables stretch in the first couple of rides, but my rear deraileur seems to have a pretty consistent "click" to it. Are clicks normal while not changing gears? I just imagined a new bike to be fairly silent. Its a Shimano Tiagra deraileur. 

Oh, and the Felt f5 looks super nice


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

> Are clicks normal while not changing gears?


If you mean the chain is rubbing against the derailleurs while you are cross-chained (big ring front / big cog back, or small ring front and small ring back), yes, that's normal. You want to avoid crosschaining whenever you can.

If you mean the chain seems to be skipping off a tooth on the cassette, no, that's not normal. Use the barrel adjuster on your rear derailleur to trim your rear derailleur until the chain skipping stops.


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks man. I dont think its due to being cross chained, the guy at my LBS taught me how to go about avoiding that, so i made sure it was not that. I'm gonna go for another ride, and if it still persists, my LBS said I can bring it back in for free within 30 days for fine tuning, so I'll probably take them up on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tristin said:


> Awesome, thanks man. I dont think its due to being cross chained, the guy at my LBS taught me how to go about avoiding that, so i made sure it was not that. I'm gonna go for another ride, and if it still persists,* my LBS said I can bring it back in for free within 30 days for fine tuning*, so I'll probably take them up on it.


If you picked the bike up on Friday, went for a 12 mile ride and heard the noise, that adjustment shouldn't be considered a 30 day fine tuning. It should be considered an oversight on the LBS wrenches part to deliver the bike in proper working order. 

When you visit the shop for the adjustment, I suggest tactfully offering the same.


----------



## rm.newland (Oct 18, 2011)

*First Bike*

Very cool bike my first was a Motobecane Record, extremely economical haha


----------



## Tristin (Sep 27, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If you picked the bike up on Friday, went for a 12 mile ride and heard the noise, that adjustment shouldn't be considered a 30 day fine tuning. It should be considered an oversight on the LBS wrenches part to deliver the bike in proper working order.
> 
> When you visit the shop for the adjustment, I suggest tactfully offering the same.


Ya, to be honest I don't think I'll be going back there after this. They were helpful in helping me pick out the bike and order it, but once they had my money I was basically chopped liver. When I picked up the bike they were just trying to get me out of the door. I've found another shop nearby that I think I'll start going to.


----------



## cvinson66 (Oct 19, 2011)

EnderWiggin said:


> I just got my first road bike a couple of weeks ago, went straight to the 105 pedals. Was nervous as he** the first time. My dealer said to unclip not 30 feet before you're going to stop, but maybe 50 yards the first few times. He said that he also set them to release really easy. I've put 150 miles or so on the new ride and I had no reason to be nervous about the pedals. So easy, just have to think ahead a little.
> 
> Oh, and you're going to discover some new pain points in your rear side. I'm told it gets better...I'm still waiting...and wincing a little


Ditto


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

arods3 said:


> I also forgot to mention. The last time I went on a really long ride it was 35miles and I took my Camelbak Octane LR (awesome hydro pack) I use it for my runs over 12mi plus. It holds everything so well and very comfortable. So I used it for my ride and it didn't bother me at all.
> 
> CamelBak® - NEW! 2011 Octane LR™
> 
> My question is, I rarely see bikers carry these hydo packs on their long runs. Is it because they use that little holder or they keep their stuff in their backs?


I use a Hydration pack on my long rides, wear a merino wool jersey so pack doesn't bother me 

Nice bike by the way, and thats some good progress with your cadence. Can't wait to see some pictures:thumbsup:


----------



## dwysyd (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase of your first road bike. I'm happy for you and I hope to be joining you soon.


----------



## dvwillett (Oct 19, 2011)

nice bike


----------



## philiplb (Oct 21, 2011)

*nice*

Good Job :thumbsup:


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

I have Speedplay pedals. I like them because you can enter from either side and they were not expensive.

I have Pearl Izumi bibs and they are very comfortable. Shorts or bibs are both good and it is a preference thing. I have a generic Jersey and it works fine. I have Nike shoes and they work well for me.

Ditch the camelback on a roadbike. Get 2 water bottle holders/bottles and just refill on longer rides.

There is not a "best" glove or helmet, just get one from a reputable mfg. that fits you well.


----------



## BrendanH (Oct 18, 2011)

Speedplay is what I recommend to everyone who is just starting out bc the entry from each side. I have gotten my bibs, jerseys and helmet for a BIG discount from bonktown.com - basically the preious years stuff for reallll cheap.


----------



## arods3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know if anyone would be interested in buying my bike. I hurt my labral (hip) and won't be able to ride a bike for a year now.


----------

